

Ask HN: Which VPN service do you trust to have your back? - kevinSuttle


======
turboroot
I use Private Internet Access.

You can create an account anonymously and pay in Bitcoin, and not leave a
paper trail. That's exactly what I did.

Their policies state that they do not log, but I personally find this
questionable. Much torrent traffic goes through their network, and I couldn't
imagine how they respond to complaints sent by media companies to their US
servers. They claim that they use "proprietary technology" to deal with abuse,
but that seems only to be with blocking outgoing DoS attacks.

However, policies of "not logging" aren't particularly new to [many
providers]([http://torrentfreak.com/which-vpn-providers-really-take-
anon...](http://torrentfreak.com/which-vpn-providers-really-take-anonymity-
seriously-111007/)), so I'm not really concerned.

It may also be useful to note that they've been supportive of the Bitcoin
community. They host BitcoinTalk, and were also one of the first VPNs to
accept Bitcoin.

